

Simple Tab View (i.e. tabbed-content) with YUI 3 - eferraiuolo
http://925html.com/code/simple-tab-view-with-yui-3/

======
houseabsolute
Is there a ComplexTabView or is this another victim of the Simple Syndrome?

~~~
eferraiuolo
I'm planning to write a follow-up post (with code) to include a more direct
"port" of the functionality of the YUI 2 TabView
(<http://developer.yahoo.com/yui/tabview/>) to YUI 3.

